# Laser for Toenail Fungus



## Texascoder64 (Oct 24, 2012)

Is laser (nd-yag laser) billable for treatment of toenail fungus /dermatophytosis
My providers want to charge the destruction code 17110 due to description method of laser.  icd-9 110.1 is not allowed on LCD for 17110 with my medicare carrier, but 686.8 is allowed for a local subcutaneous skin infection.
Is this appropriate?


----------



## tefranklin57 (Oct 31, 2012)

CPT 17110 is laser destruction benign lesion.  Toenail fungus is not a benign lesion but an infection.  My thought is CPT 17999.  I am not a fan of unlisted procedure codes.  This maybe your only option.
Diagnosis 110.1 with a possible secondary condition (diabetes, cardiovascular) if present.


----------

